# Читая vs читавши



## vilko_vilko

Когда какое причастие следует применять?
Читавши применяется только в прошедшем времени?


----------



## Vadim K

Не уверен, что деепричастие "читавши" используется сейчас широко в русском языке. Используются деепричастия "*про*читав" или "*про*читавши". Второй вариант - прочитавши - звучит старомодно.

Разница между "читая" и "прочитав/прочитавши" в том, что первое - деепричастие несовершенного вида (то есть действие находится в процессе своего совершения и еще не закончилось), второе - совершенного вида (то есть действие уже совершилось/закончилось).

Деепричастие несовершенного вида может описывать действия как в прошлом, описывая события, которые происходили в некий момент в прошлом, так и в настоящем времени. 

Деепричастие совершенного вида описывают действия и события только в прошлом времени.


----------



## Maroseika

Глагол несовершенного вида "читать" имеет две формы деепричастия несовершенного вида:
читая - настоящее время;
читав, читавши - прошедшее время.

Форма "читавши" устарела, а форма "читав" используется сейчас преимущественно в отрицании: не читав.


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> читая - настоящее время;



А разве нельзя употреблять деепричастие несовершенного вида, образованных с помощью суффикса -ая, в прошедшем времени?

Про "читая" навскидку никаких примеров из общеизвестных примеров не помню. Но вот, например, строка из песни известного в прошлом музыканта Игоря Талькова, где деепричастие несовершенного вида "листая" используется в прошлом времени:

Листая старую тетрадь расстрелянного генерала
Я тщетно силился понять...


----------



## Maroseika

Я думаю, прошедшее время здесь возникает только контекстно, а грамматически "читая" - деепричастие настоящего времени. Можно сказать: "Мне снилось, как я летаю по воздуху". Глагол "летаю" относится к прошедшему времени (сон в прошлом), но сам он ведь из-за этого не становится глаголом прошедшего времени?


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> Я думаю, прошедшее время здесь возникает только контекстно, а грамматически "читая" - деепричастие настоящего времени. Можно сказать: "Мне снилось, как я летаю по воздуху". Глагол "летаю" относится к прошедшему времени (сон в прошлом), но сам он ведь из-за этого не становится глаголом прошедшего времени?



Я понял, спасибо. То есть с точки зрения лингвистики такого рода деепричастия, как "читая" называются деепричастиями настоящего времени? При этом логически они могут выражать и прошедшее время, как это происходит и в других случаях в русском языке, в том числе и в приведенном Вами примере?


----------



## Maroseika

Vadim K said:


> То есть с точки зрения лингвистики такого рода деепричастия, как "читая" называются деепричастиями настоящего времени? При этом логически они могут выражать и прошедшее время, как это происходит и в других случаях в русском языке, в том числе и в приведенном Вами примере?


Насколько я понимаю, да.


----------



## Rosett

Объективно, "не читавши" вполне уместно в наши дни и зачастую имеет собственное употребление, по сравнению с "не читав".
*Ответы@Mail.Ru: ну почему, почему вы не читавши ...*
otvet.mail.ru › ... › Общество
ну почему, почему вы _*не читавши*_ Библии и не живя как там сказанное, верите фсбэшникам в рясе и называете себя христианами? Нищеброд Лузер ...

*Не спешите судить не читавши | МУЗА НАШЕГО ДВОРА*
maxpark.com/community/3610/content/2335397 - Translate this page
Nov 23, 2013 - Не спешите судить _*не читавши*_. Эту статью могут комментировать только участники сообщества. Вы можете вступить в сообщество ...

*Толпа не таких, как все, или Забодай тебя комар*
samlib.ru/.../tolpa-ne-takix-kak-vse-ili-zabodaj-tebya-...
В ответ "описатель живых" развонялся посетовал, что я имею наглость судить его, _*не читавши*_ текстов, намекнул на то, что он большой писатель а я ...


----------



## marco_2

И кстати, употребляете ли вы ещё в современной русской речи деепричастия в значении, так сказать, состояния (напр. *Он был выпивши. Я ложился спать не евши *или даже *не жрамши ) *Я про это спрашиваю, так как такое употребление деепричастий было популярным в речи поляков с белорусско-литовского пограничья.


----------



## Maroseika

В просторечии такие формы употребляются часто.


----------



## vilko_vilko

У меня такое ощущение, что деепричастия прошедшего времени глаголов несовершенного вида
не отвечают на вопрос "Что делая?", а обозначают действие в прошлом во время которого происходили
другие действия.
Например:
- Он лежал на диване (что делая?) читая.
- Он лежал на диване (что делая?) читавши. - Не звучит. Если переставить местами деепричастие и глагол,
звучит нормально: Читавши (во время чтения), он лежал на диване.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> В просторечии такие формы употребляются часто.


"Не жрамши, не пимши, не спамши" - это, конечно, просторечие. Но другие примеры могут быть вполне стандартными. Они означают состояние, а не действие.

"Сколько ещё идти следует, почти не евши и не спавши?"  [Виктор Астафьев. Трофейная пушка // «Знамя», 2001]

"Маршаку позвонивши, Я однажды устал, И не евши, не пивши Семь я суток стоял." [Л.К. Чуковская. Прочерк (1980-1994)]


----------



## Vadim K

vilko_vilko said:


> не отвечают на вопрос "Что делая?", а *обозначают действие в прошлом во время которого происходили
> другие действия*.
> - Он лежал на диване (что делая?) читая.



Это не совсем так. Деепричастие несовершенного вида обозначают не действия в прошлом, в момент которого происходили другие действия, а *добавочные *действия по отношению к основному действию, которое выражено основным глаголом и которое происходило в то же самое время, когда происходило основное действие. То есть в Вашем примере основное действие - "лежал на диване" (в прошлом), дополнительное действие - "читал" (в то же самое время, когда лежал).

Можно переделать пример - "Он читал, лежа на диване". Тогда основным действием будет - "читал" (в прошлом), а дополнительным - "лежал на диване" (в то же самое время, когда читал).


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> Насколько я понимаю, да.



Не выдержал, посмотрел более глубоко эту тему. 

Оказывается у деепричастий единственной морфологической категорий является вид. То есть деепричастия бывают совершенного и несовершенного вида. А других категорий, в том числе категории времени, не бывает. То есть в лингвистике не выделяются отдельно деепричастия настоящего, прошедшего или будущего времени. Наверное потому, что они обозначают сопутствующие действия, выраженные основным глаголом, и поэтому могут логически быть в прошлом, настоящем и будущем времени. А в каком именно - показывает основной глагол.


----------



## Maroseika

Vadim K said:


> Оказывается у деепричастий единственной морфологической категорий является вид. То есть деепричастия бывают совершенного и несовершенного вида. А других категорий, в том числе категории времени, не бывает. То есть в лингвистике не выделяются отдельно деепричастия настоящего, прошедшего или будущего времени. Наверное потому, что они обозначают сопутствующие действия, выраженные основным глаголом, и поэтому могут логически быть в прошлом, настоящем и будущем времени.


В таком случае, формы "не читав", "не читавши" - это совершенный вид, как "узнав", "заметив" и т.п.?
Иначе почему "не звучат" предложения типа "Я лежал на диване, читав книгу"? Или  только кажется, что так нельзя говорить?


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> В таком случае, формы "не читав", "не читавши" - это совершенный вид, как "узнав", "заметив" и т.п.?
> Иначе почему "не звучат" предложения типа "Я лежал на диване, читав книгу"? Или  только кажется, что так нельзя говорить?



В той книге, в которой я прочитал про морфологические категории деепричастий, по этому поводу написано следующее:

"Противопоставления временных форм деепричастий типа _играя - игравши_ нерегулярны и воспринимаются как пережиток предшествующих состояний глагольной системы".


----------



## Maroseika

Vadim K said:


> "Противопоставления временных форм деепричастий типа _играя - игравши_ нерегулярны и воспринимаются как пережиток предшествующих состояний глагольной системы".


Интересно, формы читая - читав соотносятся так же?


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> Интересно, формы читая - читав соотносятся так же?



По этому поводу там ничего не написано


----------

